# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Croatian

## tomogaso

*Kazalo*
1.*CAT* - Uvod - Tehnika ostvarivanja pojačane svijesti tijekom sna, pomakom ciclusa sna.
2.*DEILD* - Uvod - Tehnika ulazka u lucidan san izlaskom iz prijašnjeg sna.
3.*DILD* - Uvod - Tehnika induciranja ludidnog sna iz postojećeg sna. 
4. *Sadržaj snova* - Razrada - Što su snovi, uzrok snovima, vrste snova, lucidno sanjanje.
5. *Kontrola snova* - Uvod - Izrada u tijeku
6. *Tehnike induciranja lucidnih snova* - Popis






*1. Uvod u CAT*

*CAT*


CAT (eng. Cycle Adjustment Technique) znači tehnika namještanja ciklusa. Uključuje pomicanje ciklusa sna, u svrhu postizanja pojačana svijesti tijekom posljednjih par REM faza sna. CAT je jedna od novijih, ali manje popularnih tehnika zbog nekih posljedica koje uzrokuje, na primjer gubitak sna. Unatč nedostacima ova je tehnika vrlo pouzdaba i može omogućiti mnogo lucidnih snova.


*CAT-Prvi tjedan*

Cilj prvog tjedna ove tehnike je namještanje ciklusa sna što znači da neće uzrokovati lucidne snove. Sve što je potrebno je namještanje alarma svaki dan 90 minuta prije ubičajnog vremena buđenja.
*
Sada počinje...*


Nakon tjedan dana ustajanja 90 minuta ranije, sada možete normalno spavati. ali se svaki drugi dan morate ustajati 90 minuta ranije, kao u prvom tjednu. Poželjno je da odradite provjere stvarosti nkaon buđenja ranije.

Tijekom dana normalnog sna, tijelo će očekivati rano ustajanja, ali do toga neće doći. Zbog toga ćete postati svjesniji zadnjih 90 minuta sna, pomažući ostvarenju lucidnosti. Sada svaki dan kada spavate normalno, imati ćete velike šanse za lucidno sanjanje!

*Primjer rasporeda CAT tehnike nakon prvog tjedna*

*Ponedjeljak:* Spavanje od 23:00 do 08:00
*Utorak:* Spavanje od 23:00 do 06:30
*Srijeda:* Spavanje od 23:00 do 08:00
*Četvrtak:* Spavanje od 23:00 do 06:30
*Petak:* Spavanje od 23:00 do 08:00
*Subota:* Spavanje od 23:00 do 06:30
*nedjelja:* Spavanje od 23:00 do 08:00


*Napomene*

Ukolio planirate koristiti CAT tehniku duže vrijeme, preporuča se da ponovite ciklus prvog tjedna jednom mjesečno, kako bi "osvježili" tehniku.

Možete duže spavat tijekom dana normalnog buđenja, ali ne prečesto.

Ukoliko se počnete osjećat umorno i loše koncentracije, trebate prestat s CAT tehnikom, te probati neku drugu tehniku.

Prije odaska u krevet tijekom dana normalnog sna, recite si da ćete se probuditi ranije iako nećete. Ovo će vam povećati šanse za lucidan san.

----------


## tomogaso

*2. Uvod u DEILD
*

*DEILD*
DEILD (eng. Dream Exited Initiated Lucid dream) znači lucidan san prouzrokovan izlaskom iz prijašnjeg sna. DEILD se ponekad još zove "lančano sanjanje". U suštini je skraćena WILD tehnika. DEILD ima potencijal uzrokovati više lucidnih snova tijekom jedne noći. Ova tehnika iskorištava činjenicu da, dok se budite iz sna mozak ostaje u modu za sanjanje još par trenutaka, ukoliko se osoba ne miče previše. Pošto tad mozak i dalje koristi REM valove, može se lako ponovno ući u san bez potrebe da se prevari tijelo. Ipak, ako ste pri završetku REM faze nećete moći koristit ovu tehniku. Ako pogodite trenutak i uspijete zadržati svijest toneći nazad u san, moći ćete lagano započet lucidan san.

*Povijest*
DEILD tehnika je poznata već neko vrijeme. Mnogi lucidni sanjari su nabasali na ovu tehniku tijekom njihove samostalne potjere ka lucidnom sanjanju. Dr. Steven LaBerge je opisao ovu tehniku u nekim od njegovih knjiga.


*Priprema*
*Pamćenje snova*
Kako bi uspješno odradili ovu tehniku morate imati dobru sposobnost sjećanja svojih snova. Ne samo da bi se sjećali svojih DEILD avantura, nego i jer ćete trebati moći spoznati kad san upravo završi. Idealno je razviti dobro pamćenje snova, kako bi se prisjetili zadnjeg snova kad se probudite da lakše ponovno počnete sanjati, umjesto vizualiziranja potpuno novog sna (što također možete ukoliko vam je draže).

*Buđenje nakon sna*
Pošto se DEILD tehnika oslanja na vašu sposobnost da se probudite nakon sna, očito je da ćete ovo morati moći postizati redovno. Mnogi se ljudi nakratko probude nakon svakog sna sami od sebe, ali toga nisu svjesni. Postoji par načina da postanete svjesni ovih buđenja:

-Neki ljudi koriste neku vrstu alarma da ih probudi usred noći. Vibrirajući mobitel se također može koristiti. Potreban je alarm koji se sam isključi nakon par sekundi. Bolje je što kraće trajanje alarma, pošto ne želite da vas previše razbudi. Navijte alarm 3-6 sati poslije nego što zaspete. Morati ćete eksperimentirati dok ne pronađete vrijeme koje vama najbolje paše. Ukoliko hoćete, možete naviti alarm da zvoni svakih pola sata nakon toga, kako bi imali što veće šanse buđenja iz sna.

-Neki vježbaju pamtiti izgled svojih zatvorenih oči, jer će to signalizirati da su se upravo probudili. Za postizanje ovoga zatvorite oči nakon odlaska u krevet navečer. Provedite minutu promatrajući svoje kapke. Tijekom vremena uvježbat ćete se trenutno prepoznati izgled svojih zatvorenih očiju, čak i u polu-snu. Početi ćete primjećivati kad se probudite iz sna.

Ukoliko vam se ne sviđa ideja alarma probajte otići u krevet par sati ranije. Kod mnogo ljudi ovo izaziva da se probude tijekom noći više puta nego uobičajno.

Još jedan način zaobilaska alarma je autosugestija. Ova metoda uključuje smišljanje kratke rečenice ili fraze ("mantre") koja obuhvaća vašu želju, u ovom slučaju buđenje nakon svakog sna. Primjer mantre koju možete koristiti je "Bit ću svjestan buđenja nakon svakog sna". Kako bi autosugestija najbolje djelovala, ponovite mantru izastopno više puta dnevno. Što je više ponavljate, djelovati će brže i bolje. Dobar način da se pobrinete da je dovoljno ponavljate je da je ponovite:
-Svaki put, cijelo vrijeme dok koristitie WC
-Kad god ćekate u redu ili imate viška vremena.
-Kad god prođete kroz okvir vrata.
-Dok se spremate za spavanje.
-Više minuta dok ležite u krevetu.


*Kako primjeniti DEILD*

Kad postignete dobro pamćenje snova i svjest o buđenju iz istih, spremni ste za DEILD tehniku! Pri ispravnom izvršavanju cijeli proces buđenja i započinjanja lucidnog sna traje manje od minute.

Probudili ste se nakon sna. Probajte ostat mirni i ne otvarat oči. Iako češanje nosa i pomicanje u krevetu ne znači nemogućnost povratka u san, suvišna svijest može izvesti mozak iz REM faze. Morate održati mozak budnim, ali i dalje u onsm poznato stanju polu-sna.

Sada će se san formirati oko vas. Tijekom ove faze možete iskusiti hipnagogične halucinacije, pošto je DEILD srodna WILD tehnici.

*Savjete da ostanete mirni*
-Ukoliko vam ostajanje u mirovanju nakon buđenja predstavlja problem, možete iskoristiti autosugestiju da si usadite taj cilj u podsvijest.
-Još jedan koristan način da si pomognete je navijanje dvaju alarma, jednog 15 minuta prije nego što ćete započeti DIEILD tehniku. Kad zazvoni nastavite spavati, ali si potvrdite da ćete ostati mirni sljedeći put kad se probudite. Pošto ste ponovili afirmaciju malo prije izvođenja DEILD tehnike, ostat će vam svježa u glavi.

*Savjeti za ulazak u san*
-Možete ući u scenarij sna po vašem izboru tako da ga zamislite dok mirno čežite ćekajući da ponovno zaspite. Ovo je teže nego povratak u prošli san.
-Možete se vratiti u prošli san tako da jednostavno razmišljate o njemu. Većini ljudi je ovo najkakši način formiranja sna pomoću DEILD tehnike.
-Ako ste taktilna osoba, mežete zamisliti osjećaj pokreta ili dodirivanja kako bi si pomogli pri ulasku u san. Dodatan bonus je što ćete stvarno "osjetiti" pokret ili predmet o kojem maštate, i tako shvatiti da sanjate. Ovo djeluje ujednom i kao provjera stvarnosti.
-Budite svjesni lažnih buđenja. Većina induciranih lucidnih snova će započeti upravo lažnim buđenjem. Ukoliko mislite da niste uspjeli u DEILD tehnici, provjerite da li sanjate.

*Ulančavanje*
Mnogi ne koriste DEILD tehniku za postizanje lucidnosti, već za održavanje lucidnosti. Sanjari (osobito oni kojima je lucidno sanjanje novo) imaju naviku buđenja ubrzo nakon ostarenja lucidnosti. DEILD tehnika omogućuje sanjaru da se vrati u san i nastavi ga. Izvodi se nakon primjećivanja da će san upravo završiti. To možete znati ovisno o vremenu kad ste započeli DEILD, ili ukoliko nemožete spriječiti scenarij da izblijedi. Tada se želite koncentrirati na buđenje i ostajanje u nepomičnim, pritom se još koncentrirajući na bilo kakve ostatke sna iz kojeg ste izašli koji bi vam omogućio ulazak u sljedeći san.

----------


## tomogaso

*3. Uvod u DILD*

*Snom Induciran Lucidan san - DILD 
(eng. Dream Induced Lucid Dream)
Kratak uvod za početnike*
*Što*

DILD je jedna od dvaju osnovnih tehnika postizanja lucidnih snova.
Glavne razlike između DILD i druge glavne tehnike, WILD:

DILD - uključuje normalan odlazak na spavanje. Kasnije tijekom snova osoba shvaća da sanja.
WILD - osoba postiže da joj tijelo zaspi, dok joj je um i dalje svjestan. Nakon što je spremna ulazi u san bez gubitka svijesti.

*Kako*

Kao što je istaknuto, DILD tehnika se izvodi kada imate normalan san i najednom shvatite da sanjate. 
Kako bi uspjeli , moramo naačiti svoj um da postavi pitanje, "Da li sanjam?", tijekom sna.

Ovo se postiže postavljanjem istog pitanja tijekom dana. Kad si postavite pitanje "Da li sanjam", morate vjerovati da stvarno sanjate.
1.Tijekom dana, neovisno o tome što radite, zastanite i upitajte se "Da li sanjam?"

2.Pogledajte uokolo. Proučite okruženje. Da li sve izgleda kako uobičajno?

3.Upitajte se kako ste dospjeli ovdje. Što ste radili prije 5 minuta? A što prije toga?

Sada je vrijeme za napraviti Provjeru Stvarnosti - RC (eng. Reality Check), te ponoviti mantru (jednostavnu frazu koja sažima vaše želje i ponavljate ju često tijekom dana).

Za ovaj primjer uradit ćemo klasičnu provjeru stvarnosti gledanjem u ruke i ponavljanjem mantre.

4.Podignite ruke na visinu prsa i pogledajte si dlanove.

5.Proučite ih. Da li izgledaju uobičajno? Prebrojite si prste, nemojte pretpostaviti koliko prstiju imate.

6.Izjavite "Sljedeći put kad budem sanjao, pogledat ću si ruke i shvatiti da sanjam".

7.Spustite ruke, ponovno ih podignite i ponovite provjeru stvarnosti s mantrom.

8.Ponovite korake navedene iznad kad budete sjedili na svom krevetu spremni za spavanje.

9.Dok tonete u san ponavljajte mantru.

Bilo bi idealno kada bi vaša mantra bila posljednja misao koja vam prođe kroz glavu prije nego što zaspite.
Ako ne možete zaspat, počnite tonut u san normalno i ponovite mantru kad primjetite da ćete ubrzo zaspati.
Ili je ponovite par pute, te potom legnite spavati normalno.

Ubrzo ovo ponašanje će vam se početi javljati u snovima i tako ćete shvatiti da sanjate.

Koliko ubrzo, je različito ovisno o osobi.Može biti večeras, za par tjedana, za mjesec dana.

Mnogo pomaže ako ste *uzbuđeni* zbog pomisli da ćete imati nhajvećšu avanturu koju možete zamisliti, te ako to* znate*, bez ikakve sumnje.

*Dodatne provjere stvarnosti (RC)* kojima možete nadopuniti/zamijeniti provjeru gledanjem u ruke. Poželjno je izvoditi 2-3 različite provjere zaredom. Odaberite omiljene ili sami smislite nove:

1. *Gledanje u ruke + Brojanje prstiju*
2. *Začepljen nos*
3. *Palac / dlan*
4. *Gravitacija*
5. *Pokušaj promjene*
6. *Prekidači*
7. *Čitanje
*
1. Kad ste budni (KSB) Pogledajte si *ruke*, dlanove i zamijetite detalje. Brojite si prste. Tijekom sna si pogledajte ruke. Izgledaju li normalne (boja, oblik, veličina, možete li rastegnuti prste?) Prebrojite si prste. Imate li pravi broj prstiju? Ovo je dobra provjera jer su vam ruke uvijek prisutne, KSB i u snu, te ovo možete prakticirati diskretno.

2. KSB - začepite si *nos* rukom i probajte disati. Ukoliko možete, sanjate. Također dobra provjera pošto vam je nos uvijek prisutan, ali malo manje diskretna.

3. KSB -probajte nježno progurati *palac* kroz dlan druge ruke. Obratite pozornost osjećaju. Očekujte da će proći kroz dlan. U snu probajte isto. Ukoliko prođe sanjate. Ovo je dobra provjera stvarnosti jer ne morate gledati ruke da je izvedete, te je vrlo diskretna za prakticiranje.

4. KSB - recite "Ako je ovo san, mogu *lebdjeti*" I očekujte da ćete se početi uzdizati. Pokušajte isto u snu. Ovo je dobra provjera stvarnosti jer je možete izvesti bilo gdje i sasvim je diskretna.

5. KSB - pogledajte nešto, te izjavite "Ako je ovo san [nešto] će biti [nešto drugo]". Možete zamislit da je predmet neki drugi predmet, ili promijeniti njegovu boju, veličinu, kretanje... Zabavno je i prenosi se u san vrlo dobro. Nemojte zaboraviti uključiti emocije u postupak - budite sigurni da sanjate i da će se predmet promijeniti.

6. Probajte pritisnuti *prekidač* za svjetlo. U snu pritisak prekidača obično ništa neče promijeniti. Neki ljudi ipak javljaju da mogu upaliti svjetlo u snu. I ukoliko nema prekidača u blizini dok sanjate, trebali bi ga potražiti i tako tratiti vrijeme. 

7. Probajte *čitati*. U snu mžete čitati, ali kad ponovno pogledate, tekst će značiti nešto drugo, ili ne imati smisla. Također satovi mogu pokazivat vrijeme slovima umjesto brojevima. Ali može i izgledati normalno. I trebate naći sat u snu prije nego što možete ovako izvesti provjeru stvarnosti.

Tekst koji ste upravo pročitali je osnovna tehnika, i sasvim je sposobna omogućiti vam lucidan san večeras. 

Možete naravno još pročitati i proširiti svoje znanje, te primjeniti svoje ideje, kako bi za vas tehnika djelovala što bolje.

----------


## tomogaso

*4. Sadržaj snova
*
*Sadržaj snova*


Odakle dolaze snovi, i što znače? Ovo pitanje se raspravljalo dulje od 5000 godina, ali i dalje neznamo točno čemu služe snovi, niti gdje u mozgu nastaju. Teorije se kreću od jednostavnih (obrada sjećanja na dan), do evolucijskih (mentalni trening za odnos u opasnim situacijama), te mnoštvo ideja između. Proučavanje formiranja snova i faktora koji omogućuju sanjanja može nas dovesti do bolje spoznaje cijelog procesa, a naročito nam pomoći pri lucidnom sanjanju.

Ovaj dokument popisuje neke od osnovnih teoretičara koji su utemeljili gavne ideje koje imamo o sanjanju, te navodi te ideje. Nakon toga je odjeljak koji se bavi temom protoka snova i izvorom vizualnih doživljaja.  Istražiti ćemo emocionalne dijelove mnogih snova i što ih čini toliko moćnim, te ćemo spoznati kako se sve to veže za lucidno sanjanje.


*Principalni Teoretičari*


Moderne teorije o formiranju i značenju snova se proizašle iz učenja nekolicine ključnih znanstvenika i psihologa. Većina ljudi ovog svijeta poznaje barem jedno od imane navedenih s ovog popisa.

*Hipokrat* (469-399. pr.Kr) - Imao je jednostavnu teoriju snova: tijekom dana duša prima slike; tijekom noći duša stvara slike.

*Sigmund Freud* (1856-1939.) - Razvio je teoriju da je sadržaj snova oblikovan podsvjesnom potrebom za ispunjenjem želja. Tvrdio je da želje podsvjesti često proizlaze iz sjećanja i iskustva iz ranog djetinjstva osobe.
*
Carl Jung* (1875-1961.) - Opisao je snove kao poruke snivaču, te tvrdio da snivači trebaju obratiti pozornost snovima radi vlastitog dobra. Počeo je vjerovati da snovi snivaču daju otkrića kojima može riješiti svoje emocionalne i vjerske probleme i strahove. Jung piše da snovi koji se ponavljaju zahtijevaju pozornost, predlažeći da snivač zanemaruje problem vezan uz san. Jung je smatrao da sjećanja nastala tijekom dana također sudjeluju u snovima, ovo je nazvao *ostacima dana*.

*Frederik (Willem) van Eeden* (1860-1932.) - Prvi je smislio pojam lucidnog sna, i definiao ga kao san u kojem je snivač svjestan da sanja.
*
Calvin S. Hall* (1909-1985.) - U razdoblju od 1940-1985. , Hall je skupio više od 50 000 zapisa snova u Veleučilištu Western Reserve. Otkriven je da ljudi diljem svijeta većinom sanjaju o istim stvarima. Analiza Hallovih podataka pronašla je da se seksualni snovi javljaju manje od 10% vremena, te su češći u ranim/srednjim godinama puberteta.

*Alan Hobson* (1933-danas) - 1976. godine Alan Hobson i Robert Mcarley predložili su novu teoriju koja je promijenila istraživanje snova, oporbeći prijašnje freudovske poglede na snove kao podsvjesne želje koje se trebaju interpretirati. Pretpostavili su da isti dijevi mozga koji induciraju REM san, također stvaraju osjetilne doživljaje.

Stephen Laberge (1947-danas) - Je psihifiziolog i vodeći istraživač lucidnih snova. Razvio je tehnike koje su omogućile njemu i drugim istraživačima da uđu u lucidan san po želji, najčešće MILD tehnikom (eng. Mnemonic Induction of Lucid Dreams), koja je bila potrebna za mnoge načine eksperimentiranja sa snovima. 1987. godine osnovao je Institut za lucidnost; organizaciju koja potiče istraživanje lucidnih snova, te uči pučanstvo postizanju istih.
*
Antti revonsuo* - Finski psiholog koji tvrdi da su snovi razvijeni isključivo za "simulacije prijetnji". Po Teoriji simulacije prijetnji, tijekom većeg razdoblja ljudske evolucije fizičke i međuljudske prijetnje bile su ozbiljne, davajući reproduktivnu prednost onima koji su ih preživili. Zato je sanjanje evouliralo da replicira te prijetnje, te omogućuje snivaču da vježba noseći se s njima.


*Što uzrokuje protok snova
*

Snovi su puni svakakvih vizualnih doživljaja, i način na kojem se ove priče odvijaju je ono što čini snove zanimljivima. Scene se mijenjaju iz trenutka u trenutak, i to često sa čudnim posljedicama i zbunjujućim slikama. Teorija o uzroku ovog ima gotovo mnogo koliko i različitih slika koje vidimo tijekom naših snova.

Većina slika snova biti će vezano za naše dnevne aktivnosti, mjesta koja posjetimo i scene koje doživimo. Često ćemo se vratiti u nedavne događaje poput naših aktivnsti u zadnjih 1-7 dana. Ponekad će nam se snovi činiti nepoznatima, i uzrok ovom može biti bilo šta od odnosa koje naš um stvara, do našeg zadnjeg obroka. Ali što je uzrok snovima?

Odgovor ovisi o osobi koju pitate:

Evolucionarni psiholog će vam reći da "snovi obavljaju adaptivnu funkciju u svrhu preživljavanja". Da nas mentalno treniraju da se nosimo s opasnim situacijama, poput igre koja nam omogućava da bolje funkcioniramo u situacijama stvarnog svijeta. Ovo se zove* Teorija simulacije prijetnji*.*Deirdre Barrnett* opisuje sanjanje jednostavno, kao "razmišljanje u različitom biokemijskom stanju", i vjeruje da ljudi nastavljaju raditi na istim problemima-osobnim i objektivnim-u tom stanju. Njezino istraživanje otkriva da bilo što-matematika, kompozicija muzike, poslovne dileme-se može riješiti tijekom sanjanja.*Fritz Perls*, psihijatar njemačkog podrijetla, smatra da snovi predstavljaju dijelove nas koje potiskujemo ili ignoriramo.*Jie Zhang* predlaže da je funkcija sna procesiranje, kodiranje i pomicanje podataka iz privremene memorije u dugoričnu memoriju. Dalje predlaže da postoje dvije vrste sna. Prvi tip sna, san poput razmišljanja, je rezultat reprodukcije memorije kada se svjesna memorija prebacuje iz privremene u dugoročnu memoriju tijekom NREM faze spavanja. Drugi tio sna, više nalik klasičnom pojmu sna, uglavnom se javlja kad se nesvjesna memorija prebacuje iz privremene u dugoročnu tijekom REM faze spavanja. Teorija uzastopne aktivacije hipotetizira da se svjesni i podsvjesni podsistemi radne memorije moraju uzastopno aktivirati kako bi se zadržalo pravilno funkcioniranje mozga. Kada se aktivacije bilo kojeg podsistema smanji ispod određene razine, mehanizam uzastopne aktivacije u mozgu početi će stvarati slijed informacija iz memorije kako bi prošao kroz podsistem kako bi zadržao kontinuiranu aktivaciju mozga.

U mnogo slučaja slike koje doživljavamo se čine poput rezultata asocijacija stvorenih  mozgu dok smo budni, rezultirajući prirodnim tokom sna iz jedne scene u drugu.

*Na primjer, kad bi nam bilo rečeno da zamislimo rođendansku zabavu, mogli bi je povezati sa slikama torte, svijeće, poklona, prijatelja, ukrasa i balona. Mogli bi je još povezati sa pjevanjem, pićem, glasnom muzikom, slatkim ukusima i mirisom dima. Na isti način, kada bi sanjali o rođendanskoj zabavi ove prirodne asocijacije bi također mogle biti prisutne.
*
U nekim slučajevima snovi su nam prividno nepovezani i razdvojeni, često rezultirajući čudnim prijelazima između scena. Razlog ovom također mogu biti ekstenzivne asocijacije stvorene tijekom budnog razdoblja ili sna.

*Vratimo se primjeru rođendanske zabave. Recimo da smo asocirali svijeće s takvom scenom. Naš um može često napraviti skokove kroz povezane slike tako da iskusimo nagle promjene u sceni sna. U takvoj situaciji protok scena bi ličio ovom: Svijeće>dim>roštiljanje>kampiranje>šuma i najednom scena našeg sna prelazi iz okruženja rođendanske zabave u šumsko okruženje.*


*Emocionalne komponente*


Što čini san vrijednim spomena? Unatoč onom što možda susretnete na DreamWiews ili drugim mjestima gdje ljudi bilježe snove, gotovo 95% svih snova nije upamćeno. Prosječna osoba ima 5-7 snova svake noći tijekom NREM i REM faza spavanja, ali zbog potiskivanja kemikalija koje prebacuju sjećanja u dugoročnu memoriju tijekom sna, rijetko se sjećamo ičega. Obično san mora biti vrlo oštrih scena ili emocionalno nastrojen da bi ga se uopće imali šanse prisjetiti.

Prilikom upita većina ljudi ne ističe emocionalni sadržaj sna. Čak su i mnogi lucidni snovi bez emocionalnog konteksta. 

Kad ljudi pak javljaju emocionalni sadržaj, negativne emocije su mnogo prisutnije nego pozitivne, a anksioznost je na vrhu popisa. To ne znači da imamo više negativnih snova nego pozitivnih, već da smo jednostavno nakloni prisjećanju snova koji su imali najveći emocionalni utjecan na nas, a ti su snovi najčešće negativni.

*Anksioznost* - anksiozne snove tipično karakteriziraju nelagodne situacije, nedovršeni zadaci, osjećaji padanja ili bježanja. Nesigurnosti u WC-u i snovi o mokrenju su česti, kao i javna golotinja. Utvrđena misao je da su ovi snovi manifestacije neriješenih emocionalnih konflikta iz našeg dnevnog života, te da se trebaju istražiti u svrhu otkrića izvora anksioznosti tijekom našeg budnog života.

*Seks i pohotnost* - Unatoč naših sjećanja na mnoge snove o seksu, ti snovi sačinjavaju samo oko 10% naših snova, i češći su kod adolescenta. Uzevši u obzir prirodu iznenadnog seksa i kako se uobičajno odnosimo prema njemu, nije iznenađenje da su ovi snovi lako upamtljivi. Snovi ove prirode mogu lako sadržavati povezanu anksioznost i degradirati u nešto sasvim nepovezano. Kao u pravom životu, seks u snovima je po prirodi teško dostižan.
*
Noćne more i strah* - Noćne more tipično karakteriziraju osjećaji opasnosti i fizičkog terora. Usporene slike, zbunjenost, očaj i tuga mogu biti dijelovi noćne more. Jedan od glavnih uzroka noćnih mora je objedovanje u kasnim satima prije spavanja. Jelo tada uzrokuje porast metabolizma tijela i signalizira mozgu da bude aktivniji. Noćne more također mogu uzrokovati droge, abstiniranje od droga ili lijekova, manjak sna i psihološki poremećaji poput PTSD-a. Tretman protiv noćnih mora može obuhvaćati sve od eliminacije stresa i povećanja fizičke aktivnosti, do ponavljanja scena gdje osoba dostiže novi ishod tih snova dok su budni. Ukoliko vam noćne more opstaju ili remete dnevni život savjetuje se da se konzultirate s liječnikom.

*Noćni terori* - Često pobrkani s noćnim morama, noćni terori su iskustva nalik snovima koja uključuju horor i strah tijekom 3. i 4. faze NREM sna. Najčešća su kod djece i često nestaju tijekom adolescencije. Često se pojavljuju kad je osoba vrlo umorna ili nema pravilan raspored sna.


*Lucidno sanjanje
*

*Lucidno sanjanje* je pojam koji je izmislio nizozemski psihijatar Frederik (willem) van Eeden, 1913. godine u njegovom članku "Studij o snovima". Tada njegovi uvidi nisu bili mnogo cijenjeni, ali su znanstvena istraživanja potvrdila legitimnost lucidnog sanjanja, ponekad zvanim "svjesnim sanjanjem".

Kad imamo lucidan san postajemo svjesni stanja sanjanja, i u mnogo slučaja snivač može kontrolirati okruženje i zbivanja u snu. Najčešće ovo pruža jedinstven oblik zabave i služi proučavanju svijeta snova. 2006. godine studij je pokazao da se još može koristiti kao terapija protiv anksioznosti i noćnih mora. Ljudi koji doživljavaju kronične probleme s negativnim snovima su pronašli olakšanje primjenjujući tehnike lucidnog sanjanja.

Mnoge asocijacije koje pravimo u snovima čine se zbunjujućima i nepovezanima, ali koristeći se tehnikama lucidnom sanjanja možemo asocirati pozitivne radnje i ciljeve sa vizualnim doživljajima koje doživljavamo u snovima. Ovo može biti i izvor zabave, kao i tretman protiv svakakvih problema iz stvarnog života.

Molimo da istražite vodiče i uvode na ovoj web stranici. Mogu vam pomoći da naučite tehnike korištene za lucidno sanjanje.

----------


## tomogaso

*5. Kontrola snova - Uvod*

--rezervirano, tema će se naknadno prevesti--

----------


## tomogaso

*6. Tehnike indukcije (lucidnih) snova*

*Uvod u tehnike indukcije lucidnih snova*
Lucidan san je onaj u kojem je snivač svjestan da sanja. Mnogi su iskusili lucidno sanjanje ali ih malo ljudi zna postizati redovno. Ispod je popis tehnika koje možete koristiti kao pomoć pri ostvarenju lucidnih snova. Svaku tehniku možete detaljno proučiti u istoimenom poglavlju.


*DILD tehnika - Snom induciran lucidan san
 (eng. Deam Induced Lucid Dream)*


Lucidni snovi postignuti ovom tehnikom su najčešći. Većina ljudi će iskusiti svoj prvi lucidan san koristeći upravo ovu tehniku. Obično će osoba primjetiti nešto čudno u snu i to će prouzročiti lucidnost. Svijest je posljedica neobičnih scena ili doživljaja, te njezino postizanje ne traži dodatan trud. Održavanje svijesti ipak zahtijeva izvedbu provjera stvarnosti ili stabilizacijskih tehnika unutar sna.


*MILD tehnika - Mnemonički induciran lucidan san
 (eng. Mnemonic Induced Lucid Dream)*

*Mnemonika* je tehnika poboljšanja pamćenja, a u slučaju MILD tehnike; način da postignete lucidnost u snu koristeći verbalnu frazu ili vizualnu pomoć kako bi se potakli da obavite provjeru stvarnosti.

Na primjer, prije odlaska na spavanje možete recitirati nešto poput "Obavljam provjeru stvarnosti" uzastopno dok vam ne postane trajna misao.

Snivač podložan sugestiji sa dobrim pamćenjem pronaći će mnogo koristi u ovoj tehnici.

*
Metode za uspješan DILD*

*- WBTB (eng. Wake Back to Bed)* je postupak, način uspješnog obavljanja tehnike lucidnog sanjanja poput DILD ili WILD. Podrazumijeva buđenje usred dužeg perioda sna, 4-5 sati nakon odlaska na spavanje, te povratak u krevet nakon 20-60 minuta. Ovo će vas učiniti svjesnijim i povećati vam šanse za lucidnost.
*
- CAT (eng. Cycle Adjustment Technique)* je metoda mijenjanja vremenskih ciklusa vašeg tijela. Osoba će koristiti ovu metodu svaki drugi dan kako bi podsila vrijeme nakon kojeg će se probuditi u sljedećem snu. Tako vara mozak naknadni dan u stanje povećanje svijesti tijekom zadnje REM faze spavanja. Osobe sa pravilnim rasporedima sna mogu koristiti ovu tehniku dosta dobro.


*WILD tehnika - Svješću induciran lucidan san
(eng. Wake Initiated Lucid Dream)*
*
WILD* je metoda ulaska u stanje sna direktno iz stanja svijesti. Dok se tijelo opušta i sprema za san, snivač zadržava svijest u stvarnom svijetu. Tijelo mora ostat nepomično dok snivač mora ostat svjestan, zatvorenih očiju. Kad um započne sanjati svijest se prenosi u san, stvarajući lucidan san. 


*DEILD tehnika - Lucidan san induciran izlaskom iz sna
 (eng. Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream)**

DEILD* je tehnika postizanja lucidnosti ostajanjem u REM ciklusu nakon buđenja. Dok se tijelo budi iz sna, osoba ostaje nepomična i uspijeva se vratiti u stanje sanjanja. Sve dok se snivač ne miče, ni otvara oči, biti će u mogućnosti povratka u prošli san ili započinjanja novog sna. Ova tehnika je slična WILD tehnici, ali iskorištava to što mozak nikad ne postaje potpuno svjestan, te ostaje u zadnjem REM ciklusu.


*EILD tehnika - Eksterno induciran lucidan san
(eng. Externally Induced Lucid Dream)
*

*EILD* se razlikuje od ostalih tehnika po tome što se oslanja na uređaj koji će proizvest signal koji će snivač prepoznati unutar sna. Uređaji mogu biti maske s treperećim svetlima, zvučne snimke, aplikacije za mobitel/računalo i sl. Ova tehnika od osobe traži samo da prepozna signal, ali ne garantira uspjeh.

----------


## tomogaso

7. Zapisivanje snova - Uvod

U ovom uvodu ćete naučiti kako voditi dnevnik snova, kako izvući najviše koristi iz vašeg dnevnika snova, te kako vođenje dnevnika snova pomaže cilju ostvarivanja lucidnih snova.

Biti će vam potreban:
Dnevnik snova
Dnevnik ciljeva u snovima

Dnevnik snova

Već znate što je dnevnik snova, vjerovatno i imate jednog. Razlog zašto ste počeli voditi dnevnik snova je vjerovatno bila želja za boljim pamćenjem snova. I uistinu, dnevnik snova je najbolji način za postići upravo to. Dalje ću vam pokazati što dobar dnevnik snova mora sadržavati.

Ovo je format jako dobrog dnevnika snova:


Datum - Datum odlaska na spavanjeSpavanje - Vrijeme odlaska u krevetBuđenje - Posljednje vrijeme buđenjaUkupan san - Ukupno vrijeme provedeno spavajuži (ne računajući eventualna buđenja usred noći koja zahtijevaju metode poput WBTB)Razina stresa tokom danaTehnike:
*Dan - može uključivati RC; ADA, mantre, sanjarenje
*Krevet - može uključivati tehnike indukcije, WBTB, pomoćna sredstva za lucidnost
*Pamćenje - može uključivati mantre, autosugestiju, promjene uzorka sna, itd.Snovi
*San #___
*Vrijeme bilježenja/buđenja iz sna/ova
*Naslov sna
*Detalji sna
*Oštrina sna (1-5)
*Svijest
*Prividna duljina sna
*Emocije
*Znakovi sna - mogu se pisati nakon bilježenja svih snova, u svrhu produljenja vremena nakon buđenja, pošto se mogu izvaditi naknadno iz "detalja sna"
*Oznake (izborno) - možete koristiti kemijeske/markere različitih boja za određene oznake, tako da listanjem možete lako pronaći ponavljajuće elemente sna. Može se zapisati naknadno.Bilješke - osobne bilješke vezane za tu noć, teorije o utjecaju različitih metoda na ishod noći.


Možda se pitate zašto bi netko bilježio sve ovo u svom dnevniku snova? Čini se kao mnogo posla ni za što.

Ali ima razloga za bilježenje svakog elementa:

Datum, ukupan san
Bilježenje datuma i količine sna će vam omogućiti da vidite kako manjak/višak sna utječe na nadolazeće dane. Također ćete moći vidjeti koliko sna je za vas optimalno.

Tehnike-Dan
Uključuje sve tehnike za postizanje lucidnosti tijekom noći koje se izvode tijekom dana. Navode se samo na početku unosa, te ih nije potrebno nanovo navoditi za svaki san. Svi unosi ispod će se ponavljati za svaki san.

---to be continued

----------

